# valsequillo (todays ride)



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

heres a little preview of my ride today on valsequillo. its taking a little while to upload pics (128kbps here -se aceptan aportaciones para mi internet mas rapido-).

a little singletrack:









good thing this little fella was there to make sure we didnt get lost










more to come... eventually.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rodada de hoy, martes???????

Que envidia!!!!! :bluefrown:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Rodada de HOY MARTES!!! ... estoy de vacaciones!! jajajajaja!!
y mañana tambien rodaré!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Rodada de HOY MARTES!!! ... estoy de vacaciones!! jajajajaja!!
> y mañana tambien rodaré!


:incazzato: :incazzato: :nono: :nono: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ja... yo me tomo unos dias la proxima semana... y ni así puedo rodar ....  .... maldita inseguridad!!!! bueno tal vez uno que otro urbano


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ja... yo me tomo unos dias la proxima semana... y ni así puedo rodar ....  .... maldita inseguridad!!!! bueno tal vez uno que otro urbano


Yo me voy a Tampico... SIN BICI!!! :cryin:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

few more pics:

trailhead:









into the trail:










techy part:










view from LOS PERICOS wich is a rock climbing wall by the artificial lake:










more to come later


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Warp said:


> Yo me voy a Tampico... SIN BICI!!! :cryin:


consuelate con unas tortas de la barda! una nieve de la minerva!! y unos bisquetes de los chinos extintos!!!!

ahhhh Tampico hermoso!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> consuelate con unas tortas de la barda! una nieve de la minerva!! y unos bisquetes de los chinos extintos!!!!
> 
> ahhhh Tampico hermoso!!


Tratare... 

Tambien extraño echarme un chopo por alla por tus tierras... 
Echarme una rodadita por la Huasteca, Chipinque, las Adjuntas... Hasta tengo mi placa del parque pa' probarlo!!

I'ñor!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

buenas fotos!


yo me voy para CR hoy!!!! adiós condenado frío por 3 semanas (con suerte logre rodar un poco con mi papá en CR  )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yo me voy a Tampico... SIN BICI!!! :cryin:


Y yo a Playa del Carmen a sufriiiiiiirrrrrr :madmax: hahahahahaha

Bueno, me voy sin bici aunque tengo una schwinn con una tijera atascada que sirve bien como bici playera.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Que rico, se ve que no hace tanto frío como en el DeFectuoso...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Tomarse una foto tomando una foto, que bonitas fotos!
Entonces no estabas rodando solo? Donde trabajan? Recomiéndenme!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Que rico, se ve que no hace tanto frío como en el DeFectuoso...


Frio????? :skep: :skep:

:nono:

Mas bien los achaques de la edad, porque frío no hace...

Frio en Chihuahua... coño, en Monterrey hace un ingo de frio!!!

En Tampico estan como a 15, pero se sienten como 10 (por la humedad)... Y la temperatura no varía mucho en el día...

Se me van a congelar las pocas neuronas que me quedan. Pero por eso las voy a calentar con ALCOHOL!!!!! 

Trip... Que chula te quedo la cleta... Lastima que sea una Turner.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

no, no salí solo; es un amigo con el que empezé a rodar hace unos tres años y cacho, ahora vive en suecia y anda de vacaciones por aquí de regreso, por eso no tenía frío el desgraciado aunque estaba dos dos frío.
todavía necesito las fotos de mi cuate porque yo no tengo ninguna en la que salga yo... solo mi cleta.

ahí les van unas cuantas más:









as usual... the pic doesnt show how steep the trail really is:










what my friend was taking a picture of... a rock climbing wall:










chales... eso de cambiar entre inglés y español está medio confuso jajaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Que rico, se ve que no hace tanto frío como en el DeFectuoso...


Deja el bong. :nono:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

triphop said:


> chales... eso de cambiar entre inglés y español está medio confuso jajaja


Chale pues no lo hagas! :lol:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Trip... Que chula te quedo la cleta... Lastima que sea una Turner.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Warp , muy bien dicho....
> ...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Turner whores!

Ya organizen el importador oficial de Turner para México, aunque sean bajo pedido


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Turner whores!
> 
> Ya organizen el importador oficial de Turner para México, aunque sean bajo pedido


creo que ya existe... se llama Luis y vive aquí en Puebla, luego te paso su info.

oye last.., fue este sábado que salieron a rodar? no me acuerdo qué hice la verdad, pero la proxima mandame un correo y me les uno y seamos los TRES TRISTES TURNERS, y tomamos hartas fotos para que el warp se encule! jajaja!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> ... y tomamos hartas fotos para que el warp se encule! jajaja!


Si, si... me encanta ver fotos de Turners...  

:thumbsup:


----------

